# Valentina Zelyaeva - Versace F/W 2004 x4



## Kurupt (31 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## Q (1 Juni 2011)

perfect dress  thank you!


----------



## krolly (9 Juni 2011)

thank you !!!


----------



## BlueLynne (10 Juni 2011)

toll :thx:


----------



## koftus89 (6 Okt. 2012)

was für eine super frau. danke.


----------

